

Myths about static code analysis - evgryz
http://www.reddit.com/r/viva64/comments/m3h7e/myths_about_static_code_analysis/

======
slowpoke
>And I never saw any other alternative than implementing diagnostic rules by
the analyzer's developers at the request of programmers

This isn't meant as an attack, but that sounds an awful lot like "I do not
want other people to be able to do my job because that would put me out of my
job". He does raise some good points, yet I can't help but notice that.

